

Bad Working Conditions, part 1 - wvenable
http://www.crazyontap.com/topic.php?TopicId=56567

======
wvenable
Part 2: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=901976>

------
clistctrl
At my last job I worked in a lab, which was mainly a server room... the kind
with the raised floors and the constant 60º. Well almost the difference was
the project I was working on dealt with Virtualization. The room used to have
thousands of servers, but after we virtualized everything there were only a
few hundred. The AC was never adjusted though (we kept telling the maintenance
people about it, but they kept telling us it should compensate automatically)
Finally I went to radio shack bought a thermometer, which read something
around 50º. Took a picture, and emailed maintenance. They came down, and
investigated. Somehow the room reached a cozy 60º after they pushed a few
buttons :)

The other thing that sucked about the room besides the temperature was the
constant noise, and the lack of windows. Also the warning signs about the fire
suppressant kind of freaked me out :)

